# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  New Edger Inquiry

## gweinrib

I soon will be finding myself in the market for a new dry-cut edger. I see National Optronics (7Ex & QM-X3) and MEI (641 & EX-Fit) have some machines. Anyone have any experience with either one of these? Particularly interested in the newer machines (QM-X3 & EX-Fit).
Open to hearing about other machines as well.

PS - This is a cross-post from the General Forum.  This is a more appropriate location.

----------


## Optitech USA

The Qm-x3 is a brand new machine just launched. We have not heard of anyone purchasing or having one of those yet so I cant provide any feedback on it. But I am experienced with the 7EX. We have many labs that have purchased the 7EX and its a 50/50 split between bad and good. We have had to work on alot of them. They are exactly the same as the 7E, but the drill assembly has a groover on it and there is a bunch of added safety features they put on the machine for overseas regulations (which cause issues). Based on our observations they were not made as well as the traditional 7E, alot of parts for the machine are being massed produced over seas where on the older 7E most parts are domestic. Your edger needs are going to depend alot on volume you plan on edging and AR%. I will be happy to discuss in more detail with you anytime, just give me a call. Hope this helps!

----------


## sugarpopspete

Our office is also in the market for a new edging system.  We have been running a Weco edge 430, with a CADIII blocker and a TraceI, connected to ShapeMaker software on a PC.  I've been very happy with them, but it seems the edger's motherboard died this week :'(

We edge about 10 jobs a day on average.  At this point we do no drill mounts in house, and unless there is a way to make that easy, I don't expect we will do them in future.

We are in a small town, about an hour outside of Ottawa Ont., so reliability of the machine and good service is of importance.

Deb

----------


## lensmanmd

> Our office is also in the market for a new edging system.  We have been running a Weco edge 430, with a CADIII blocker and a TraceI, connected to ShapeMaker software on a PC.  I've been very happy with them, but it seems the edger's motherboard died this week :'(
> 
> We edge about 10 jobs a day on average.  At this point we do no drill mounts in house, and unless there is a way to make that easy, I don't expect we will do them in future.
> 
> We are in a small town, about an hour outside of Ottawa Ont., so reliability of the machine and good service is of importance.
> 
> Deb


Have you considered the E.6?  It does have a drill on board, and will do simple shelving as well.  Reliable and easy to use.  Since you have been using a Weco, this might make sense for you, though it is pricier than other options available.  At least you can get your foot in the door for drills and start saving time and money on outsourcing them.

----------


## sugarpopspete

> Have you considered the E.6?  It does have a drill on board, and will do simple shelving as well.  Reliable and easy to use.  Since you have been using a Weco, this might make sense for you, though it is pricier than other options available.  At least you can get your foot in the door for drills and start saving time and money on outsourcing them.


Right now we are considering everything!  I will look into that edger for sure.

Another consideration for us is memory of shapes.  We currently have a huge shape library on the ShapeMaker software that will probably be useless, but going forward we will want the capability of a large library again.  A lot of our customers re-use their frames and it is convenient to have the shapes already memorized.

----------


## Optitech USA

Deb,

I would recommend you purchase LMS software to run your machines off of. Some examples of popular LMS's are Lensmate and Innovations. With one of these you can save your traces and patient data. As long as you keep the hard drive to the computer its running on you will never lose the info. Also you can hook your tracer and edger right into the computer separately, that way if one of the units fails or has to be replaced you can marry any machine together, you will no longer have to be brand specific. We sell several different makes and models of edging systems catered to any budget. You are more than welcome to give us a call and discuss further.

----------


## sugarpopspete

Hi Jason, I took a look at these online, and they seem a bit too complex for me.  We only need to be able to store the shape with indentification, and then be able to send it to the edger and blocker when needed.  Thanks for your input, though, and I will keep them in mind.

----------


## lensmanmd

The E.6 doesn't store shapes, but it should still work with your current system.  If not, combine it with the C.6 blocker, and you will have up to 10,000 shape storage.  We store all of our shapes (except POF and other one shot frames) in our LMS, so we opted against the C.6.  Instead, we use the Optronics 3BXs to feed our entire manual line (wet and dry)

Just contact AIT/Luneau http://www.luneautechusa.com/ 

If you can wait, the Optronics QM-X3 will be ready soon.  They have different configurations, with or without drilling.  We have ordered the full package one.  Can't wait.

----------


## lensmanmd

> The Qm-x3 is a brand new machine just launched. We have not heard of anyone purchasing or having one of those yet so I cant provide any feedback on it. But I am experienced with the 7EX. We have many labs that have purchased the 7EX and its a 50/50 split between bad and good. We have had to work on alot of them. They are exactly the same as the 7E, but the drill assembly has a groover on it and there is a bunch of added safety features they put on the machine for overseas regulations (which cause issues). Based on our observations they were not made as well as the traditional 7E, alot of parts for the machine are being massed produced over seas where on the older 7E most parts are domestic. Your edger needs are going to depend alot on volume you plan on edging and AR%. I will be happy to discuss in more detail with you anytime, just give me a call. Hope this helps!


We currently run 2 7EXs with nary an issue, plus the 7E on our dry line.  Just the usual calibration and maintenance items.  The only annoyance is having to replace the fuse every so often when cutting and drilling thick poly (don't ask).  It may just be our electrical supply...old building, old codes, and a lot of additional equipment since the original electrical design.  We are ordering the QM-X3, full package to replace the 7E.  It should arrive September-October.

----------


## scriptfiller

lensmanmd, your experience with the 7Ex has mirrored ours.  We are nearly 18 months in and absolutely no problems with it, we maintain to factory recommendations and clean it every night, looks nearly as good as the day it was installed.

----------


## sugarpopspete

The Briot Emotion is being considered, due to its drilling capability.  Does anyone have experience with this edger?

I really prefer the Nidek ME-900, but it is a LOT more money.

----------


## jefe

I have two Alta edgers with a Attitude blocker -- great set-up. The Alta edger is rugged and , especially with the Zd or Pro version, fast.

----------


## Tito

Anybody knows where I can find Indo / AIT Optima , Maxima edger parts ?

----------


## Don Gilman

Did you try AIT? They are still in business.

----------


## Tito

I've contacted them , they do not carry the line any more .

----------


## Don Gilman

> I've contacted them , they do not carry the line any more .


I believe the Maxima was made in Spain by INDO, not sure on the Optima< I would try to Google them.

----------


## Tito

I bought the equipment from them in Barcelona and they do not carry them any more .

----------


## Optitech USA

We can get AIT Parts

----------


## Tito

Hi 
I've been trying to reach you through your e-mail , but unfortunatly haven't had a y response.

----------


## dima

Hello.
I do not use these machine but the mei have the option of no block it is very interesting.

Ps. I think Indo was incorporated by nidek (you know as santinelli in the US Market)... in Europe the brand now is only a seller of nidek product in Spain... there is no more orignal product from indo like the edger (very sad was a goods machines)...

----------


## dima

> Our office is also in the market for a new edging system.  We have been running a Weco edge 430, with a CADIII blocker and a TraceI, connected to ShapeMaker software on a PC.  I've been very happy with them, but it seems the edger's motherboard died this week :'(
> 
> We edge about 10 jobs a day on average.  At this point we do no drill mounts in house, and unless there is a way to make that easy, I don't expect we will do them in future.
> ...
> We are in a small town, about an hour outside of Ottawa Ont., so reliability of the machine and good service is of importance.
> 
> Deb


If you are happy with 430 Maybe from AIT or on ebay you can find a spare part... if you find an old weco 430 motherboard ... it is still a very good basic system

----------


## lensmanmd

The no block on the MEI is awesome.  I have an EZFit NBL and love it. Once my volume reaches threshold, I will pursue a Bispera or Racer with the TBA.  Until then, I will most likely add more EZFit NBLs.

----------


## Tito

Hello
I need information about someone who sells AIT / Indo edger parts

----------


## dima

@Lensmanmd  yes The Mei are awesome.. I saw a mei 641 in a lab one time... very impressive

@Tito read some posts up, try at 
www.optitechusa.com

----------

